# Need a good all around 'Sub Bass' - in Omni 2 or Zeb HZ



## Rob Elliott (Jul 1, 2016)

I have used Nuendo's 'Monoloque' sub bass for a few years and LOVED it. Unfortunately moving to Cubase Pro 8 - steiny no longer supports it. I need a good 'sub bass' to underscore orchestral arrangements. Tried a bunch of Trillian patches but nothing is 'clean, round and just pushing sub freq's' Have to be able to control the ADSR as well. Any patch suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## pkm (Jul 1, 2016)

I think this is your opportunity to put your toes in the water of synthesis. A sub bass is one of the least complex patches you could make from scratch.

Experiment with different wave shapes and add a low pass filter to control just how much non-sub frequencies are let out. You'll have something you like in no time, and you'll feel very accomplished having created it yourself!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 1, 2016)

For sure a good idea and on my next 'break' I'll give it a go. Was hoping for a solution in the next little bit (as I finished the other sections' orchestration on this cue.)


----------



## Greg (Jul 1, 2016)

Omnisphere has a bunch of cool sine waves. That's all ya need.


----------



## guydoingmusic (Jul 1, 2016)

Have you tried Juggernaut (Impact Soundworks)? Couple of great basses in there that I use for that sort of thing.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 1, 2016)

Thanks for the replies - I'll check both out.


----------



## scientist (Jul 1, 2016)

no joke, my favorite omnisphere sub bass is just the default patch (sawsquare fat is the waveform) with a low pass thrown on it. turn the filter env to zero, adjust cutoff to taste, done.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 1, 2016)

sawsquare huh - cool. How do I get that default?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 1, 2016)

Got it - thanks again - Perfect for my uses.


----------



## ed buller (Jul 1, 2016)

it's an easy patch. In Zebra make 4 osc. The fundamental should be as close to a sign as you can get . Add an octave sawtooth...another same pitch but a bit quieter and slightly detuned...and another even quieter a fifth higher. select 24db filter and adjust to taste.

e


----------



## Mike Marino (Jul 1, 2016)

Rob, in Omni, try using the Age of Illumination Bass patch. Then go to the Main tab and unselect the Epileptic Seizure secondary patch (leaving just the Sine highlighted). Then you can use CC11 to shape it to match your orchestral writing.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 1, 2016)

Nice option. Thanks. Super easy to adjust the ADSR sliders to dial it in.


----------



## Studio E (Jul 1, 2016)

Yeah, I recently decided to add some sub bass to one of my arrangements. I merely initialized an Omni patch, selected a sine wave and adjusted the AMP envelope to suite my needs. Then, I actually duplicated that patch so that I could have two different varying levels of sub bass at different octaves. Hope that helps.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 1, 2016)

Great idea - just did the same. ADSR moves are my friend. I made a lovely sub bass 'pizzacato' - VERY useful on the delicate stuff.


----------

